# whats a good fluorescent light that can grow plants



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello every one im just now getin into putting more and more plants in my 150g tank but the plants always die im guessing i need a better light but what is a good one there are so many out there im willin to pay 200 bucks. i just want to make the right choice so if anyone can help me i would apreciate it. i've been lookin at foster and smith website they have a bunch of different lights.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Look at their compact fluorescent fixtures or their T-5 fixtures. Shoot for about 1.5 wpg.

What are the dimensions of your 150?


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Look at their compact fluorescent fixtures or their T-5 fixtures. Shoot for about 1.5 wpg.
> 
> What are the dimensions of your 150?


L-4'
W-2'
H-2'7"

what do you think i was lookin at this one http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...mp;pcatid=15690


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

getin dachopuh said:


> Look at their compact fluorescent fixtures or their T-5 fixtures. Shoot for about 1.5 wpg.
> 
> What are the dimensions of your 150?


L-4'
W-2'
H-2'7"

what do you think i was lookin at this one http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...mp;pcatid=15690
[/quote]

You'd have to buy at least 2 new bulbs...acitinics are for saltwater.

I like the freshwater aqualights (double in this case): CoraLife Freshwater Aqualight

OR

T-5s such as: Current 216W T-5 
and Marineland T-5

Problem with both of those is the 2 acitinic bulbs that will need replacing as well...bulbs are cheaper than CFs though and last longer too.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Look at their compact fluorescent fixtures or their T-5 fixtures. Shoot for about 1.5 wpg.
> 
> What are the dimensions of your 150?


L-4'
W-2'
H-2'7"

what do you think i was lookin at this one http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...mp;pcatid=15690
[/quote]

You'd have to buy at least 2 new bulbs...acitinics are for saltwater.

I like the freshwater aqualights (double in this case): CoraLife Freshwater Aqualight

OR

T-5s such as: Current 216W T-5 
and Marineland T-5

Problem with both of those is the 2 acitinic bulbs that will need replacing as well...bulbs are cheaper than CFs though and last longer too.
[/quote]

so you sayin the best bet is to go with the aqualight


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

getin dachopuh said:


> so you sayin the best bet is to go with the aqualight


It would be the one with the least hassle. The T-5s are great lights too, but you'd have to look around to get ones with just freshwater bulbs...replacing the 2 acitinics with 6700k bulbs though should only set you back another $36 (I think the Current fixture with moonlights then would still be less than the Marineland). You could also get 2 of the freshwater Nova Compact fixtures though and solve the problem that way.

I run aqualights on all my big tanks, but will be probably be trying out some T-5s on my next 75g setup.


----------

